# 3 mile bridge p-cola side



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I was wondering if the 3mile bridge open for fishing is it a drive on or walk on and is there lights under it still????


----------



## hardyboy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have heard that it is walk on only... scheduled to open sometime this month. 



I work Pensacola Beach but have to travel to Pensacola regularly, thus I have watched the construction from day one. Can't say that I have seen any lighting underneath... and honestly... the Fish and Wildlife folks have gotten more and more strict on lighting as the years go on... thus I would guess no.



Crazy... but you cannot find any information online!


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah i cant findno infoanywhere about it...kinda stupid thanks for the info i live in alabama i hate to drive over there just to see if its open


----------



## Ras24i (Oct 8, 2007)

Not sure of an open date or if it is walk on only or drive on but, I was fishing 3 mile on Sat. and saw lights on/under every piling on the east side. Hope it opens soon.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Im thinking it might be drive on. Not sure though. There is a turn about at the end. Hopefully it will be drive on.


----------



## hardyboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I just spoke with Keith Wilkins' office at the County (not a City bridge, but County).



They can't provide an opening date, they simply know that it will be mid to late January. A press release will be issued announcing the opening... to show up in the PNJ and on myescambia.com site



The lady on the phone indicated that she had heard it would be a* drive on* fishing bridge.



They have not set any rates at this time, but indicated that the first month or so would be a minimal fee until the "official" rates are in place. 



And I see the other post that YES there are lights underneath. 



Hope that helps.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Response to an email sent to the Escambia Co Parks Dept:



> <P class=ecxMsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Thanks for your interest. The bridge will open very soon. We are finalizing some last details. <P class=ecxMsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Please contact our office at 850-475-5220 early next week as we should have some official information on the opening. <P class=ecxMsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Not far off at all.<P class=ecxMsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><P class=ecxMsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Michael Rhodes<P class=ecxMsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Recreation Manager<P class=ecxMsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">


<P class=ecxMsoNormal><P class=ecxMsoNormal>:clap


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I cannot wait for it to open back up! I fished the bridge since I was little, and even worked at the bridge store (my first job). I even had the pleasure of meeting Dave (Pier#r) out there for some sheepshead many years ago along with John Soule. I will def. be out there A LOT.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah i hope its a walk on and i hope it bult alot better so a storm dont take it out again...i also have fish it since i was a lil kid i cant wait to take or kids out to have fun with some white trout and big reds!!! i hope there is more lights than before people used to camp out on em


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

From everyone I've talked to at both the country and city the bridge is going to open mid to late January like stated above. It will be a drive on bridge and when first opened there will be no store/concession. At the moment the county is in control of the bridge and the city is in control of the building at the foot, although the plan is for it to be leased as one entity in the future.


----------

